# 3 macro shots of 2 bugs - what are they?



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm 95% sure these ARE NOT harmful to PDFs... However I'd still like to know what they are. (Forgive the blurryness - these guys like to MOVE!) The top 2 pics are TINY. The texture in the background is "smooth" wood.

Thanks guys!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

bottom one looks kinda like a blue spring tail to me


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

its a little hard to make out but the top one looks like a predatory mite.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Both of these are in a vivarium which contains only mosses, a ficus, some ferns, and other (non-breathing) things. 

They've been around for about 3 months - sustaining life... I don't think they are predatory since they seem to be flourishing with nothing to feed 'em besides plant life. I let the cage dry out a few days - they seemed to be more scarce. (maybe that helps to ID?)

The 2'nd bug has been spotted with my PDFs in other cages (in another room). The 1'st bug is really my concern as it's the only viv (out of 7) I've seen them appear in. 

Any more info is appreciated.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bump for a solid answer


----------



## Jerseylotte (Apr 19, 2008)

Both springtails/Collembola


----------



## JLHayes13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there guys I am new to the forum and I have similar looking bugs that just showed up after I put some small crickets in my vivarium. They mainly stick to the glass and wood. I noticed a few on one of my PDF's but they just crawl around. Nothing to worry about?


----------

